# The future of Systema is here



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jun 19, 2008)

I am amazed after watch this clip.






I will be very grateful if you share  your opinions, please

Gerardo


PS . Excuse me, I dont know how to put video directly


----------



## milosmalic (Jun 25, 2008)

Hehe yes, Steffe's son is great!

Here are some more of "our" kids which are introduced into Systema and MA world generally http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-4IAcCJToUQ


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice clip, good to see how effective this art can be for any age.

David


----------



## milosmalic (Jan 19, 2011)

One more of our kids is joining in. Check the end of this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97PADsxjbfE&t=5m17s


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2011)

the first one looks a little ridiculous if it's intended to be serious.

The last video posted by milosmalic looks like fun, though.


----------

